# Getting A Million-Dollar Paint Job - Inside Koenigsegg



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure is anyone here watch the DRIVE channel on youtube.

Why cant all car companies take this much care........i know it is a very expensive car


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Proper old skool prep, back masking and what not. Very nice to see such craftsmanship in today's world. 

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, not seen this before. Love it ! Cheers for sharing


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Stunning amount of care going into ever car , now where is my lottery ticket lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Very interesting I like his jibe at larger manufactures using orange peel to hide panel imperfections.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow...200 hours on the polishing phase alone. 

On a side note, I've told Mrs. Reds that if we ever win the EuroMillions, I will be having an Agera in the same colour as my Volvo (I have a thing for Swedish motors )


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice video thanks for posting


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Very cool insight into a pretty secret world. Cheers for sharing.


----------

